# 2003 811 poll!!



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Just wondering how many people who got the 811 in December 2003 have gotten the new 287 updates? I used to be one of the first groups to get updates just wondering how many out there are like me?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Really, I have a 12/03 and a 2/05. Neither one has P2.87.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm still waiting.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

In the spirit of participation.... 2004+ "not yet". Patienty waiting.............. :sure:


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Mine updated Wednesday, I was always in the first batch for downloads, but had to wait longer this time.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Wow this is kinda what i had thought?? I think its strange that the 2004 to current are getting the update? I know as of now only 11 votes but this is what i am seeing other places??


----------



## gajit21 (Dec 24, 2004)

I received my 811 in January of 2004 just before the Super Bowl and i am still waiting for P2.87.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

The first or second day available. April 7 -8? December 2003. no 285. straight to 287 so far so good


----------



## lacruz (Feb 24, 2005)

I never got 285 or 287; still have 284.


----------



## KimMichelle (Mar 17, 2005)

I got my 811 in October 2004 and I still have 284 without Dolby Digital its been too long to pay all this money. The only thing that was great was watching football on sunday night ESPN-HD. But as I said it's been too long without Dolby Digital, I will be calling next week to get rid of Dish network. They take your money and don't care if your units works.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I dont think it is matter of them not carying Kim. The DD issue effects a small percentage of customers and I am sure that has come into play when determining priorities. Reports have been that 287 has resulted in DD working for a number of people having issues with 284. 

287 is not wide spread yet and last I heard it could bea couple of weeks for full roll out. I would personally wait the couple of weeks but everyone has their pain threshold.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I was always one of the first to get 811 updates but I'm still "patiently" waiting for 287.

An old quote: "God grant me patience, and I want it now"


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What does 2003 boxes have to do when one should get their update? Who said it was a first come first serve model? I am sure Jason has more insight here but I thought I should post my take here just so we dont get bombed with the typical "I have not gotten my update posts". This type of thread happens with ever release about a week into it. Not picking on you BlackHitachi. Just trying to prevent a flood.  

By the way... Cool Avatar. 

287 was release on 4/7 (10 days into the release). It can take up to a full month to roll out a software update depending on what software changes are contained in the update. In this case, 284 to 287 was what would be considered a major update. As to the comments about being in the first batch, well with each update there is a larger 811 customer base so it could take longer and I from what I have been told being in the first batch on one release does not mean you will be in the next one. Also as the customer base grows on the 811, it could me more phases of a roll out.

It is not a matter that some of you don't matter, it is matter of wanting to control the roll out. Just keep turning that receiver off at night and eventually you will get 287. Personally no need to start thinking you don't count until at least 5/17.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The releases are done typically in 3 phases. Phase one is partial release. This goes out to users usually in groups of 10k. Phase 2 is about 100K. Phase 3 is Full Release which is what forum goers call "Widespread". Currently P287 is in phase 2.

Target ranges are normally selected by the computer. Starting target range is to be considered random. They are trying to vary and rotate thru whose targets are first. So just cause you were in the first target last time doesn't mean you'll be the same this time.

Last I heard P287 is spooling at a normal rate.


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> What does 2003 boxes have to do when one should get their update? Who said it was a first come first serve model? I am sure Jason has more insight here but I thought I should post my take here just so we dont get bombed with the typical "I have not gotten my update posts". This type of thread happens with ever release about a week into it. Not picking on you BlackHitachi. Just trying to prevent a flood.
> 
> By the way... Cool Avatar.
> 
> ...


Well thank you for the reply. I am really not trying to be a smart butt, i have just noticed with the last two software updates the first boxes did not get alot of them. Also i have always wondered about the different boot strap versions. I guess i should be more clear why i did start this post. Its just seems there are two versions of the 811. I am pretty happy with my 811. I mean i can see HD but i do have bugs that sometime pop up. Any way i guess enough with this poll and post. If i have made people upset i am sorry. Also not whining about not getting an update just a curious tech nut..?? Also thank you about my Avatar. I really liked LORD MAUL!!


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

Installed 811 in January, 2005. Still on 284. Waiting patiently.


da Doug


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

I installed my 811 in October 2004 and still no software update....waiting patiently like so many others.


----------

